# Finally Got My Tires Put On



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well after having to wait about 3 or 4 days, i finally got my tires in and had the car sent to the shop to be put on. I went with 275/40ZR/17 Nitto Performance NT555R's. So far everything is great but then again its only been less than 4 hours :lol: 

I treated my self to a nice car wash after wards too :cool


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

just making sure you didnt take it to the car wash did you? just cause if you take it to an automatic car wash it scratches the hell out of stuff..


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Do many of you guys run those tires? I've been looking pretty strongly at the Nitto NT05 tires. I'm not so concerned about tire life because I don't drive mine too often. I only have about 500 miles on this summer.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No lol i know the drive through car wash ruins the car. I took it somewhere to get hand washed and the interior shampooed and cleaned. I made sure the people used quality stuff as well.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh very nice! ha ha i was just makin sure cause a lot of people have no idea:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea i remember reading that some where lol since that day I have never done it again. Especially on the beloved goat :lol: but thanks for looking out :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bluegoat05 said:


> oh very nice! ha ha i was just makin sure cause a lot of people have no idea:cheers


Its worth when it is 10* in the winter. Thats what they make wax and buffers for.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> Well after having to wait about 3 or 4 days, i finally got my tires in and had the car sent to the shop to be put on. I went with 275/40ZR/17 Nitto Performance NT555R's. So far everything is great but then again its only been less than 4 hours :lol:
> 
> I treated my self to a nice car wash after wards too :cool


Did you put those on stock wheels?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Did you put those on stock wheels?


Yes i did.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> Yes i did.


Is the sidewall flush with the wheel?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Is the sidewall flush with the wheel?


No. It sticks out a little not a lot though


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

any rubbing issues or anything so far?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

nope so far everything has been perfect. Knock on wood lol


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

how much power loss did you notice with the new bigger tires?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

None that i can feel. At least its not noticeable to me.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I also run the Nitto 555 Drs in a 285-35-18. Terrible traction on wet or damp roads. great on dry ones. my car does not see rain so for me they are fine.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

LOWET said:


> I also run the Nitto 555 Drs in a 285-35-18.


What width rim?


----------

